# flounder, new to sport



## mattkinz (May 8, 2008)

I am new to going after flounder and have a couple of questions.

I see that giggers are saying just stragglers are around, When do flounder arrive in pensacola pass and when do they leave? Is it according to the moon, or temperature? or what.

Do they migrate up the pass then go to the bays? anyone who can teach me anythhing would be appreciated. mk


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

They have migrated to the Gulf to breed. They will be back next year.


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

My rule of thumb is they are just about gone come Thanksgiving. I usually start to go again mid-march depending on water temp. I hear of people going all through the winter and picking up some a couple of fish here and there.


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

They are still out there. I think the warmer year kept them around. Here is my report from last night (in summation, 3 fish. we saw more but the fireworks from the boat parade made the fish very skitish)

I also posted my first in a series of three posts on how to gig. I know the run is nearly over, but that should give you all winter to get your gear together.

I hope this helps. Also, please feel free to repost any of these links if they are applicable.


----------

